# Heavier front axle 8n build



## Colt9678 (11 mo ago)

I have an 8n and another motor I want to swap into it but it's a bigger motor. Does anyone know how to build one with a different motor that isn't built into the frame like the original going to be putting a 302 or a 4bt in it haven't decided which yet but I have both and can't figure out what to do with the front axel


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Colt9678, welcome to the tractor forum.

There are conversion kits available for flathead V-8's, but you are pretty much on your own with other engines. You will need an adapter plate to match up your engine to the 8N bell housing. I noticed on the attached video that they tied the transmission/bell housing to the front axle with a "frame". I noticed this same arrangement on another video. Watch the attached video to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Colt9678 (11 mo ago)

Very good video I just don't know if anyone has made one before


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ask them.....









Red Rock Manufacturing - Red Rock Manufacturing


Red Rock Manufacturing is located in Pella, Iowa. We are dedicated to providing as exact as possible replicas of aftermarket accessories, mostly for the older Ford tractors. These accessories make these tractors more enjoyable to own and operate. Most of the parts necessary for these accessories...




redrockmfg.com







V-8 Conversion Kit - Awesome Henry








Ford Flathead Swap Kit for Ford Tractors – Engine Swap Depot







engineswapdepot.com


----------

